# Shooting .22's at Farmington Bay



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I got off work early today, so I jetted out to Farmington as quick as I could, I'm mostly a foot soldier, and I was headed out the west dike only to come to a man with his wife, and kids shooting a .22 pistol out into the marsh out from foot bridge 1.. yeah.. I turned them in!!!, it was only seconds later as i was puling my phone out to call them in, i ran into a DNR officer... I hate to say this, but we need to take back our marsh, from a hunters point of view, as well as the bird watchers, we all have a right to it, in a respectful, responsible way... nothing says happy duck hunting like a stray bullet to the gut, when i came back in from the hunt, i was glad to see 2 DNR officers in the parking lot, I got talking to one of them and told them we need them around more, that their is too many late night shooters out and about... by the way I only heard a guy shoot 10 minutes past this evening, that is an improvement from last weeks 50 minutes past.......... play safe, and be smart


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> I got off work early today, so I jetted out to Farmington as quick as I could, I'm mostly a foot soldier, and I was headed out the west dike only to come to a man with his wife, and kids shooting a .22 pistol out into the marsh out from foot bridge 1.. yeah.. I turned them in!!!, it was only seconds later as i was puling my phone out to call them in, i ran into a DNR officer... I hate to say this, but we need to take back our marsh, from a hunters point of view, as well as the bird watchers, we all have a right to it, in a respectful, responsible way... nothing says happy duck hunting like a stray bullet to the gut, when i came back in from the hunt, i was glad to see 2 DNR officers in the parking lot, I got talking to one of them and told them we need them around more, that their is too many late night shooters out and about... by the way I only heard a guy shoot 10 minutes past this evening, that is an improvement from weeks 50 minutes past.......... play safe, and be smart


+1


----------



## honteg (Oct 31, 2012)

What time was this at? I was hunting with buddies out of the Farmington South Parking lot and around 8:00 AM we started hearing the .22 shots. After about 10 shots we hear one whistle above our heads. We called DNR and they connected us with an officer. He said that he was going to come over at check it out....this was at about 8:30 AM. After 30 mins the shots finally stopped. DNR officer suggested we not stick around if bullets are flying around us...so we packed up and left. When you say turned them in did the officers catch them? If so you are the man. I was pretty freakin mad when i heard that bullet whistle over...

My buddy and I are both from out of state and this was just another stupid thing added to the list of stupid things we have seen while duck hunting in Utah...


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

honteg said:


> What time was this at? I was hunting with buddies out of the Farmington South Parking lot and around 8:00 AM we started hearing the .22 shots. After about 10 shots we hear one whistle above our heads. We called DNR and they connected us with an officer. He said that he was going to come over at check it out....this was at about 8:30 AM. After 30 mins the shots finally stopped. DNR officer suggested we not stick around if bullets are flying around us...so we packed up and left. When you say turned them in did the officers catch them? If so you are the man. I was pretty freakin mad when i heard that bullet whistle over...
> 
> My buddy and I are both from out of state and this was just another stupid thing added to the list of stupid things we have seen while duck hunting in Utah...


 its sad to hear that you have a "list of stupid things while duck hunting in utah" it should not be that way, but the fact of the matter is, your right, and I share your pain, although i'm a resident... I talked to the DNR face to face, pointed a quarter mile down the road and said there they are, and this is what they are doing, I gave him my name and number, and said i'd be glad to sign any complaint for him, he took off, and I continued to go out hunting, this happened about 1:30pm, it could be the same people, bit if not then this is a bigger problem then before, action needs to be taken


----------



## Mud (Oct 28, 2011)

Ya I hear you guys it seems like nobody has any respect or common sense any more shooting after hours setting up right next to some one or coming out late and driving through your decoys it does get frustrating.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Some people just don't have a clue. I turned in 3 guys at Farmington that were carrying high powered rifles down the dike. Law enforcement caught up with them and the guy's told the CO that the Davis police department told them where to go, they said "lots of people shoot out at Farmington Bay" and that's where you can go to shoot your guns. Looking back I probably should have said something to these guys, but I did not know their intentions and didn't want to confront them. 
goosefreak, I didn't hear shooting taking place after hours yesterday, so yes that was an improvement over last weekend. Come to think of it, I didn't hear much shooting all day.........


----------

